# Bild mit 256 Farben erstellen



## rAvEnXXL (10. September 2004)

hi! Ist es möglich für ein Bild schon im Vorraus nur die 256 Farben Palette zuzulassen? Also nicht wie (glaub ich) standartmäßig 8(/16)bit RGB sondern nur 256 Farben?

Gruß rA


----------



## Mythos007 (10. September 2004)

Du könntest z.B. die Websicheren Farben aktivieren somit stehen
Dir beim zeichnen nur 256 Farben zur Verfügung, die sogar wie
der Name schon vermuten lässt websicher sind...


----------



## rAvEnXXL (10. September 2004)

Und wo kann ich das aktivieren? Sorry...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

Schau in den Screenshot von Mythos007 - unten links siehst Du eine kleine Checkbox...

Das Aktivieren der Webfarben hindert Dich allerdings nicht daran, durch Filter oder Ebenenstile trotzdem andere Farben zu erhalten. Unter Bild - Modus kannst Du "indizierte Farben" einstellen. Dadurch werden allerdings viele Funktionen, die auf feine Verläufe angewiesen sind, deaktiviert (Gradienten, Filter usw.).

Gruß


----------



## rAvEnXXL (10. September 2004)

ok thx


----------

